# How to lift a surface plate to stand...without cherry picker or crane etc?



## expressline99 (Jun 30, 2017)

OK Guys I'm a few days away from being able to mount my surface plate. Figure there isn't any help or another able bodied person around. I don't have a cherry picker or any kind of overhead system.  Lucky me I can get it into my van using the forklift at my warehouse. But at home where it's going to live I've got to get it onto the stand I'm building. The stand is going to have a working height of 36" at the top of the plate. I've basically followed "most" of the instruction of the graphic included with the Standridge plate.  
I will be able to get the van within a few feet of where the plate will rest on the stand. The stand is stationary and will be resting on bolts to level it...plus the 3 point mount for the plate at the top. It's 2" square tubing as discussed in the other thread. 

So how do I get it out of the truck and on to the stand alone?  I've only got one idea so far and that utilizes a 1/2 ton chain block and tackle I've never used before. But I'd have to build a 4x4 wood rolling frame high enough to use the block. If I had an engine lift it would be a piece of cake. ...and building the rolling frame will be a super pain in the rear.  But I will also be able to use it to remove the table from my mill next...and remove the lathe from it's base when I transfer it to the new one.  

The garage is 10' high with a normal 7' garage door.  Roof is cut and stack.  So connecting to those framing members doesn't exactly = safety...likely to come loose and pull the ceiling down with it.  

The only other idea is to make the stand and put the plate on the stand at the warehouse...put the whole thing in my trailer and bring it home... But then I have to get the whole thing out of the trailer. I'm stumped. 

Ideas? Suggestions? 

Paul


----------



## mikey (Jun 30, 2017)

Umm, borrow or rent an engine hoist?


----------



## RandyM (Jun 30, 2017)

What about a couple of rails (any heavy tubing or channel) to a sawhorse, then use some conduit (or round stock) and roll it down the rails to the stand?


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 30, 2017)

How about hiring a couple body guards from the local gambling casino to pick it up and place where you want it?

Down here in oilfield country, roughnecks are in abundance.  One can handle a 18" x 24" 300 lb surface plate easily.


----------



## FLguy (Jun 30, 2017)

When I bought my lathe I had all sorts of ideas on how to get it off the delivery company's truck up few steps into the house and set in place. Not a one was 100% safe so I hired 5 guys; BIG guys, no problems. They were very carefull and had the move complete in about 45 minutes. What ever you do think what could go wrong with that idea before acting on it.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 30, 2017)

Well, the Egyptians were adept at raising massive stone blocks to great heights.  

You didn't say what size or wt. surface plate but a sheet of plywood comes to mind.  Cut the plywood larger than the plate but small enough to go through doorways drill some holes for tie ropes to secure the slab.  Use 4 x 4's or 6 x 6's stacked to build the height enough to slide the slab from the van to the plywood.  secure the slab and remove the 4 x4's, one side at a time until you can lower the plywood to a dolly or cart for rolling to your site.  At the site, build the stack up again to the stand height , unsecure the plate and slide it onto the stand.

Or.... Buy a couple of six packs and go talk with some friends/neighbors (I would still use the plywood.  A couple of hand holes would be nice).


----------



## tq60 (Jun 30, 2017)

Wedge it up...

When placed in van via fork lift first stack pallets or other materials in first to have it already at correct height or close to it.

Make a bridge of sorts between there and where it needs to go then slide it across.

Ww brought home a hf mill drill and slid it out of the van onto a box then with very large screwdrivers we wedged up one side to place a piece of plywood then the other.

We elevated it well over a foot then slid it onto the bench where it would go...solo but that was in our young and risky days...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 30, 2017)

rent a hoist and be done with it


----------



## higgite (Jun 30, 2017)

When is the World’s Strongest Man qualifier coming back to Reno? 

Tom


----------



## British Steel (Jun 30, 2017)

You put it on my back, I'll carry it... 

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## expressline99 (Jun 30, 2017)

I wonder why a couple of these ideas seem like the plate goes home with someone else?   No one has said load it in their car YET. LOL

Sorry I didn't mentioned it but the plate is 24"x24"x3" it's not super heavy but enough I can't lift it alone.   On the stand all four corners will each have a piece of angle iron that sticks up to keep the plate from sliding off and or protecting the corners? But I am wondering if that is even needed with this size of plate.  I'll move back over to the support thread for that question.  I don't want to weld corners on after placing the stone. Plus I have to paint first. 

So it's wood stacks/rails/ or engine hoist. I would borrow one but I haven't had any mechanic friends for years now. I could probably attract a few people from Sacramento if I bought a bunch of beer and offered food. If they could get here before I drank it all.  I do have a big bar I built downstairs with some pinball machines. 

Thanks for the ideas folks. I'll have to ponder it out.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 30, 2017)

Put the corners on the stand.  You don't want that rock walking off over time.  Consider bolting at least two on  rather than welding.  That way you can slide it rather than having to lift it.


----------



## jim18655 (Jun 30, 2017)

Can you rig a chain fall from the ceiling? I lagged a 2x4 to the bottom of the floor joists and lifted it then slid the stand under and lowered into place. Use 3 joists and I don't think you'll have a problem.


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Jun 30, 2017)

You can sister a 2by to whatever is existing. And support both ends with adjustable basement stantions. Sorry forgot the name. Then go ahead and use that chainfall. Pull and store until next needed


----------



## francist (Jun 30, 2017)

At 24" square by 3" thick, I make the weight of the plate at less than 200lbs. Hire a 2-man moving crew for half an hour and it would be all done.

-frank


----------



## brino (Jun 30, 2017)

expressline99 said:


> I do have a big bar I built downstairs with some pinball machines.



What time should we be there? 
-brino


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 30, 2017)

My dad built a tool & die cart/lift that I kept from his shop.  I put my rock on it, roll it in place, my son and I slid it over onto the surface place stand.  we put a couple of slats over the top of the stand to slide the rock over onto the stand.  Then pull the slats out.  Might see if anyone has one to borrow or rent.


----------



## RandyM (Jun 30, 2017)

Here is one of the best tools that I have in my shop. I highly recommend them for every shop. Mine was a Craig's List buy, I use it all the time.

Lift Table


----------



## expressline99 (Jun 30, 2017)

RJSakowski said:


> Put the corners on the stand.  You don't want that rock walking off over time.  Consider bolting at least two on  rather than welding.  That way you can slide it rather than having to lift it.



Great Idea. I'll bolt two of them on. That way I can still get them painted.
With the 3 pads on the bottom of the plate I'll have to work around those to keep them from getting pushed off during sliding it on.


----------



## expressline99 (Jun 30, 2017)

RandyM said:


> Here is one of the best tools that I have in my shop. I highly recommend them for every shop. Mine was a Craig's List buy, I use it all the time.
> 
> Lift Table



I would love to have one of those!


----------



## expressline99 (Jun 30, 2017)

brino said:


> What time should we be there?
> -brino



Now would work. It's 94 outside I think I'm going to go have a cold one or two...and keep working on that stand.


----------



## expressline99 (Jun 30, 2017)

jim18655 said:


> Can you rig a chain fall from the ceiling? I lagged a 2x4 to the bottom of the floor joists and lifted it then slid the stand under and lowered into place. Use 3 joists and I don't think you'll have a problem.



Based on what I've seen in the attic I don't think it would support it. But it might. I've been up there and haven't fallen through yet. I could get some 12' 2x6's and put those on each side of where I'm lifting to give it more support. That's a possibility.


----------



## expressline99 (Jun 30, 2017)

francist said:


> At 24" square by 3" thick, I make the weight of the plate at less than 200lbs. Hire a 2-man moving crew for half an hour and it would be all done.
> 
> -frank



Yeah it's not horribly heavy. But alone a little too much. I'm not a very big guy. But Ken's got guys working around him that can lift 300 pounds. I think if I tried just dead lifting it I might have some internal part breakage!


----------



## expressline99 (Jun 30, 2017)

rrjohnso2000 said:


> You can sister a 2by to whatever is existing. And support both ends with adjustable basement stantions. Sorry forgot the name. Then go ahead and use that chainfall. Pull and store until next needed



That might be the way to go. The hard part is connecting those to the 10' ceiling. Really some of those spinning adjustable stanchions would be the way to go. Like those used to support floors while replacing load bearing walls. I think that's what you mean?


----------



## expressline99 (Jun 30, 2017)

higgite said:


> When is the World’s Strongest Man qualifier coming back to Reno?
> 
> Tom



I love watching that. Did they have it here and I didn't realize it??


----------



## higgite (Jun 30, 2017)

I only watched a few episodes awhile back. I’m pretty sure one was in Reno, biggest little city and all that, but I’ve slept since then. 

Tom


----------



## NCjeeper (Jun 30, 2017)

If you were closer I could help you out and pick it up.


----------



## FLguy (Jun 30, 2017)

RandyM said:


> Here is one of the best tools that I have in my shop. I highly recommend them for every shop. Mine was a Craig's List buy, I use it all the time.
> 
> Lift Table


   I have a 2 ton table lift I bought from a Industrial Liquidatetor for $220.00 new, in the crate. I use it as an additional work surface; help moving friends;getting heavy things from the freight delivery tucks into the shop which is deep inside my home. Wish I had bought it LONG time ago.


----------



## wawoodman (Jun 30, 2017)

I have the harbor freight. My lower back thanks me daily.

https://t.harborfreight.com/500-lb-capacity-hydraulic-table-cart-61405.html


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 30, 2017)

Harbor freight sells them to, I bought one years ago it's been used dozens of times. The table pumps up by foot and it stores easily . I'd invest in one for your lift on the granite. Ok better way for you at two hundred pounds it will slide easy onto the table frame using a piece of carpet turned over with the granite sitting on the backer. Use 2 x 6 lumber from the trailer or truck pull the carpet onto the runners ,,,wood,,, it will slide easy get as close as you can the shorter the span the better. You can use bolts or screws to keep the wood from slipping off the frame or tailgate. 
I thought you had something heavy , this is nothing.


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Jul 1, 2017)

I would agree on the cart. You have a lot of good suggestions that all will work


----------



## expressline99 (Jul 1, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Harbor freight sells them to, I bought one years ago it's been used dozens of times. The table pumps up by foot and it stores easily . I'd invest in one for your lift on the granite. Ok better way for you at two hundred pounds it will slide easy onto the table frame using a piece of carpet turned over with the granite sitting on the backer. Use 2 x 6 lumber from the trailer or truck pull the carpet onto the runners ,,,wood,,, it will slide easy get as close as you can the shorter the span the better. You can use bolts or screws to keep the wood from slipping off the frame or tailgate.
> I thought you had something heavy , this is nothing.



Oh no. Not super heavy. I am just leery of dropping things. I've dropped motorcycles out of trucks...I tried moving a rather large 4' wide hearth heater once... dropped that out of the pickup... There are several success stories. But the ones that didn't go well come to mind first.  All stuff I did alone of course. lol  I did manage to move around a 2700 pound lathe with a speed jack and some sketchy blocking... back before I knew what I had...and I sold it before I knew also!  This stone still weighs more than I do and like I said I'm a bit overly cautious anymore.   I even wear my jacket every single time I weld.    The table idea seems cool though with a 20% off coupon cheap.


----------



## expressline99 (Jul 1, 2017)

rrjohnso2000 said:


> I would agree on the cart. You have a lot of good suggestions that all will work



The amount of suggestions is great. I love this board. The experience here that I can tap into is wonderful.


----------



## core-oil (Jul 1, 2017)

What ever you do be careful, A hernia or a wracked heart ,or buggered back for a surface table is not a good price to pay, I would seriously consider hiring an engine lift, work safely a serious accident is not what yoou want, some years back I was at the displenishment sale of a pretty skilled toolmaker, who was working alone moving a milling machine, It came over on him & trpped him, Had it not been for a solid steel bench stopping it from mortally wounding him, It would have been unthinkable, He never worked ever again. 

I have in the past taken some horrid chances  Two hernias later, I wish I had'nt


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 2, 2017)

Invest in one of these. You wont regret it. use a 25% off coupon there is one on there home page good on the 4th
https://www.harborfreight.com/2-ton-capacity-foldable-shop-crane-69514.html


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## uncle harry (Jul 2, 2017)

4gsr said:


> How about hiring a couple body guards from the local gambling casino to pick it up and place where you want it?
> Down here in oilfield country, roughnecks are in abundance.  One can handle a 18" x 24" 300 lb surface plate easily.



That's what I did for my 18 x 24 pink granite plate. However, I had just recently purchased a 16 x 16 square top small hydraulic lift table on casters that helped the seller get the plate from his shop to my trunk.  Two strong friends lifted it from my trunk to the rolling hydraulic stand.  I use the rolling stand to move my Starrett vise & 12 inch rotary table on and off of my BP knock off mill and as a rolling tool bench for projects around the large shop.  New the lift sells for $400 but I scored a sweet deal on Milwaukee (WI)
Craigslist 20 miles from home for $100.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 3, 2017)

Paul, my 18x24 two ledge is 4" thick, and also weighs ~200 lbs.  My neighbor and I just picked it up off the floor and put it on the stand.  It was not a big deal.  If you can each lift a 94# sack of cement, you can certainly lift a surface plate together.  Just have things laid out so there is nothing to trip over or catch on, just a straight lift, short sideways movement, and set down.  No big deal...


----------



## benmychree (Jul 4, 2017)

This illustrates why I like cast iron plates, no big thing to lift!


----------



## expressline99 (Jul 4, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Paul, my 18x24 two ledge is 4" thick, and also weighs ~200 lbs.  My neighbor and I just picked it up off the floor and put it on the stand.  It was not a big deal.  If you can each lift a 94# sack of cement, you can certainly lift a surface plate together.  Just have things laid out so there is nothing to trip over or catch on, just a straight lift, short sideways movement, and set down.  No big deal...



The plate isn't super heavy but since I've had issues down south of the waistline in the last year. I do not want to take chances. Kinda why I'm spending time making this easier than normal. I would rather make it super easy on myself than make that happen again.   It was so bad the first two weeks when I tried to drive I thought i was going to throw up from the pain. There ya go group TMI


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Jul 4, 2017)

Then definitely set yourself up with a solution that works for you in the future. Way worth the ease of having something in your back pocket for that task you can't do


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 5, 2017)

expressline99 said:


> The plate isn't super heavy but since I've had issues down south of the waistline in the last year. I do not want to take chances. Kinda why I'm spending time making this easier than normal. I would rather make it super easy on myself than make that happen again.   It was so bad the first two weeks when I tried to drive I thought i was going to throw up from the pain. There ya go group TMI


I have had hernia issues myself, probably genetically based per the surgeons.  No fun, but life goes on.  Proper technique for lifting is always required.  Never lift something that could cause you to hurt yourself (easily said).  Sometimes a brace is useful.  Proper lifting equipment can certainly make things easier.  One "Oh shi*" cancels out at least a hundred "atta boy"s.


----------



## DaveD (Jul 5, 2017)

If it's only 24x24x3 it is probably going to be under 250#
TQ60 has the right idea. It's not going to be hard at all. It all has to do with leverage.
Lay two 2x10 pieces of lumber on the floor of the van. You will later use these as ramps to get the granite to its table.

Put piece of granite on 2x10s back at shop. Tie some sturdy rope around granite to help pull it up ramps later.

Drive home

Ratchet strap table to back of van so they are one and will not separate.
Raise near end of ramps up to table top height, throw rope that is tied to plate over ramps and over table. Use a 2x4 or something similar and wrap rope around it. Wedge 2x4 against far edge of table and use it as a lever to pull on rope. The longer your 2x4 is the more leverage you have. 4' is more than enough.

Leverage and inclines are your friend


----------



## KBeitz (Aug 3, 2018)

Thats the size of my plate... I'm not a big guy and I'm 67 years old. Just the other day I lifted it up 
on my work bench myself. It wasnt easy but I did it... So two men should have no problem.


----------



## westerner (Aug 6, 2018)

kd4gij said:


> https://www.harborfreight.com/2-ton-capacity-foldable-shop-crane-69514.html


 
I used this exact hoist to move my 1400 lb. mill into place. Used it again later, to take the mill apart for cleaning. Stores with little use of floorspace, steers well too, on a clean smooth floor of course. I am finding I use it for things I used to just pick up. I have two good friends who assure me that the hoist is somewhat cheaper and easier to manage than back surgery


----------



## yarrrrr (Aug 7, 2018)

Oh man, I picked up my 2' x 3' surface plate with one of those hoists. For the crazy cheap price the guy sold the surface plate  at, I put the hustle on and was going to just "make it work" with a hoist, no real plan,  some straps, and just me moving the thing. It was (is) sitting on a cabinet that was collapsing as i moved it. The wheels would fold under as i pushed it. So, when it came time to remove it from the van... rigging the janky cabinet was like trying to reel in a marlin with a pocket fisherman. Did i mention this was during thanksgiving? Neighbors had quite a show that day! 

BTW, my friend (a big dude) lives in reno, he might help in exchange for some help getting his little craftsman 109 up and running.


----------

